# Matlacha redfish



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Good slime!!Love that area but,haven't been down there in years.


----------



## Leadsled123 (Jul 16, 2013)

I fished that area maybe once or twice and decided to explore that area more. I caught that redfish there and a couple trout.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice red. Way to break in the new skiff


----------

